# Stomach appears to be a little swollen. Still eating



## smellfry (Jun 3, 2013)

One of my cichlids appears to have a swollen stomach. However it is still moving about very actively and eating with enthusiasm. Is there something wrong? Also the ammonia levels are still high as I didn't cycle the tank before adding the fish because i didn't do any prior research. Is there a general rule of thumb for sexing cichlids? Is there a chance that she(if it is) is pregnant?


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

He doesn't look abnormal to me. Are you doing your water changes daily to help that tank cycle and keep ammonia down like we talked about in the other thread.

Those fish are way too small to be naturally exhibiting those colors, I'm guessing they were fed hormones.
.


----------



## smellfry (Jun 3, 2013)

Yep. That's good to here. How would you know if they were holding eggs?


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

That's a male, female would most likely be drab brownish.
.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It is a male, and the stomach looks distended. Stop feed for several days. Does he have white or stringy feces? It could be the beginning of bloat. There are many bloat post here.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

agree


----------



## smellfry (Jun 3, 2013)

The waste looks normal.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I would fast the entire tank for a few days. You can also add Epsom salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons, (dissolve it first and add it gradually over several hours time). The Epsom salt works as a laxative. (It also raises the GH--not a problem for your fish as long as it's done gradually). 
Does it's stomach always look the same?
Does it ever sit on the bottom? 
Does it swim normally at all levels?
Have you noticed that this particular fish perhaps eats more than the others?

I can't really see much in your pictures so I'm just going with your description.

Robin
Your pictures are amazing--the colors of your fish against reflections--looks like someone's washing the dishes in the background. . .


----------



## smellfry (Jun 3, 2013)

It's been looking like that for a few days now. It never stays at the bottom, always swimming around like the others. It doesn't appear to be eating more then the others either. Haha thanks, and yea my mums washing e dishes. Haha


----------

